# 10/12/17 Same place different day.



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I guess I pretty well cleared out the hole yesterday. I still did pretty good though. I got some nice whiting and a couple nice pompano. I would have had 3 pompano but the wave monster got one at the shore line. Stupid wave !









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Ruff! You had me hit the beach this morning with your last post. Tourist made me hit the bay. Had to settle for a bunch of Trout . Not sure who's idea Fall break was?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

wtbfishin' said:


> Ruff! You had me hit the beach this morning with your last post. Tourist made me hit the bay. Had to settle for a bunch of Trout . Not sure who's idea Fall break was?


Oh no ! Next week should be better though. Sounds like it worked out ok with the trout !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Making hay while the sun shines! It's been a while since I ate me some whiting, but I remember they were quite tasty.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I wanna hire you as a surf guide... Do you work for smoked meats?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Making hay while the sun shines! It's been a while since I ate me some whiting, but I remember they were quite tasty.


I just fried some up a little while ago, and they were great ! A lot of people may think this is weird, but I think I like fried whiting over pompano. Now don't get me wrong, pompano are very good, but with me I think that the whiting may win in the frying category. Now when it comes to bamboo steaming. ...lol.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

ChileRelleno said:


> I wanna hire you as a surf guide... Do you work for smoked meats?


When do you want to go ? I'm on vacation again next week . You are welcome to go with me anytime. You don't even have to cook......but I won't be mad if you do. Lol


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

He can sure 'nuff cook. Some smoked mullet would be good. I haven't had any in 5-6 yrs. 

Use to buy them at the fish market in Eastpoint for $2.25 a fish last I bought.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hammer down!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

If you can get a dinner out of ChileRelleno, you better jump on it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> When do you want to go ? I'm on vacation again next week . You are welcome to go with me anytime. You don't even have to cook......but I won't be mad if you do. Lol


Will take you up on that some time, but unfortunately the next couple of weeks are already accounted for.


----------

